# It's winter - lets see your frign Trek pron



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

lets have it - feel free to brag or not - show your oclv or others or someone elses


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*it's not a OCLV*

Well you said other.... this is my 78 TX900. it's got Tubulars on it now. Made with Columbus tubing. It's is a very nice ride. As might be expected this bike only sees sunny days.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

very very nice!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Yes, that is an excellent looking Trek. Keep it that way.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

martinrjensen said:


> Well you said other.... this is my 78 TX900. it's got Tubulars on it now. Made with Columbus tubing. It's is a very nice ride. As might be expected this bike only sees sunny days.


Beautiful, one of the best looking vintage-treks I have seen. 

Did you paint the lugs yourself?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Another "others:"

A repainted 1983 Trek 760. All Reynolds 531, in it's second life as a fixed gear. 










zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Let's see

Trek? - √
Winter? - √
OCLV? - √










Has snow, but early Spring:


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*lugs*



zac said:


> Beautiful, one of the best looking vintage-treks I have seen.
> 
> Did you paint the lugs yourself?


yes and thank you. I had the frame powder coated, then masked it off and sprayed the lugs. I was going to buy some paint from an auto paint store and spray it on with my air compressor setup but they wanted too much money for a pint of paint ($80.00) so I did some tests with spray touch up paint from an auto supply house and ended up using that. I then striped the lug edges. Here are some more pics of the bike.
(I think it's s crime to leave lugs "unadorned".
https://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Trek TX900 bike/


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Your Madone*



zac said:


> Let's see
> 
> Trek? - √
> Winter? - √
> ...


I guess I will have to take mine out in the bad weather too. The white on that is really nice. Mine is a discovery model 5.2. Looks nice but not that (like yours) nice. 
I love bike porn


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

martinrjensen said:


> yes and thank you. I had the frame powder coated, then masked it off and sprayed the lugs. I was going to buy some paint from an auto paint store and spray it on with my air compressor setup but they wanted too much money for a pint of paint ($80.00) so I did some tests with spray touch up paint from an auto supply house and ended up using that. I then striped the lug edges. Here are some more pics of the bike.
> (I think it's s crime to leave lugs "unadorned".
> https://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Trek TX900 bike/


Many questions:

1) As to adorning the lugs: Me too. Before my repaint, it was the original dupont imron racing blue, but I hand painted all the lugs yellow. But since this is just a temporary status, I rattle canned the frame for now.

2) I didn't realize Trek used the fast back seat stays pre 80s. The earliest they show up in the Reynolds tubed frames I think is 84 or 85. I don't know why Trek gets such a bad rep sometimes the lug work on that frame is top notch. Your repaint, as I said is one of the best I have seen. Love the detail work too.

3) I didn't realize that the early Shimano 600 brake calipers were reversed (cable feed on the left). Maybe I just never paid attention, but it is kinda cool.

4) Where did you get the shim for the bars you are using for the Cinelli 1R stem. I am still using my Campione del mondo 64 bars, but they are (a) too narrow @ 40cm and (b) too old, I am really pushing the limit on them and they truly should be relegated to wall art.

Again, thanks for the pics, you should send them over to Vintage-trek. As I said, the best early Trek I have seen yet.

thanks for sharing
zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

martinrjensen said:


> I guess I will have to take mine out in the bad weather too. The white on that is really nice. Mine is a discovery model 5.2. Looks nice but not that (like yours) nice.
> I love bike porn


Martin, thanks. That is frame no.1, I am already on frame no.2, but it otherwise looks identical. I ride them hard and as I have never owned a truly collectible bike, I don't baby them either. Plus that thing is all carbon, alloy and titanium, with the exception of the chain, a few cogs on the rear, and some of the bearings, there is nothing that is going to be hurt by inclement or nasty weather. I do keep my rides clean and well lubed, and frequently break them down.

Thanks the tape is the bonty gel cork...IMO the best thing that they make. (only kidding) but it is awesome and it lasts long and keeps clean; The white hoods are hudz; and the saddle is the stock RXL. 

zac


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

zac said:


> Many questions:
> 
> 1) As to adorning the lugs: Me too. Before my repaint, it was the original dupont imron racing blue, but I hand painted all the lugs yellow. But since this is just a temporary status, I rattle canned the frame for now.
> 
> ...


I didn't need to use a shim on the stem. I tried several stems as the original 75mm stem was just too short. This stem is a slightly different style than the original stem I had but it's still a Cinelli. The original one had the bolt horizontally through the clamp and no emblem. This one has the hidden bold and is much nicer. I had to change the bars as the original ones were 39cm and I needed 42cm bars. I like these because there are very period correct in their bend.
So I actually did send in some pics to Vintage Trek but the owner of the site is not really updateing it now. He wrote that he will put some pictures up but he doesn't know when he will get the time.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Here you go...*

'06 Trek 5200. Don't let the greenery fool you -- it is 'fall' here in SoCal, too!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I will rock the 5.2 until they salt or it snows. It has been great so far, except the problems with the rear wheel.

Here is a crappy cellphone pic because the only good full body pic I have is of it in front of my garage.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice ride! Whats the matter with your rear wheel?


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

my mid-80s 600:


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Nice ride! Whats the matter with your rear wheel?


Thanks. I am always surprised at how much of a beating the CF can take without any problems.

As for the wheel: Nothing. The problem is with my girth.

I hate physics. I don't look fat, but I still weigh in at ~225lbs. Granted I am not skinny either, but grrrrrr.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Here ya go:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> Thanks. I am always surprised at how much of a beating the CF can take without any problems.
> 
> As for the wheel: Nothing. The problem is with my girth.
> 
> I hate physics. I don't look fat, but I still weigh in at ~225lbs. Granted I am not skinny either, but grrrrrr.


Cool. Guess we'd both be on Treks in Jersey then!

Oh, any chance you know how to pack a bike up? Coz I may need help doing that to bring it back.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Cool. Guess we'd both be on Treks in Jersey then!
> 
> Oh, any chance you know how to pack a bike up? Coz I may need help doing that to bring it back.


Nope! I can take stuff apart though! I spent a year dismantling wrecked BMWs for parts.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

*Madone 5.2 SL (Now toast)*

Here it is, the bike I road nearly every day, after a car hit me on 11/1/08. Waiting on the insurance from the driver to go Project One.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

*Fall coming on*

Trek Madone 4.5 on an early fall ride:


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

very nice guys n dolls


hey Moon is that NC? kind of looks like the parkway


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

MoonHowl,

How do you find the Bontrager saddle? I find after 40mi or so, my arse is begging for mercy.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

*Parkway in NC*

Yes, that is the Parkway in NC; good eye; no leaves on the trees now at the higher elevations; also some ice and snow at the moment.

I like the Bontrager saddle but that is relative to the not so good saddle on my previous bike.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

heres my new 5.2 performance fit with zipp flashpoint 60's and also with bontrager race x lites..sorry for the cell phone quality


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*It'll be 18 degrees in the a.m........*

*And I'll be out there f'in' ridin'!  *


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

wmayes said:


> *And I'll be out there f'in' ridin'!  *


Which Neuvation wheels are those and how do you like them???


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Which Neuvation wheels are those and how do you like them???


They are M28 Areo 3's. I have zero miles on them, but plan on doing 25 or so this morning, so I'll let you know. I also have '08 Mavic SL's, Easton Ea90 SL's, Ksyrium Elites and waiting on a set of Dura Ace Open Pros. Yep, I'm a wheel *****! :thumbsup:

*Update.....Rode 20+ miles at 7 oclock this morning....almost got friggin frostbite, but it was worth it! The Neuvations performed no worse than my $800 Ksyrium SL's. They rolled just like them, felt just like them, in fact at my level there was no appreciable difference. Look at eBay for a set of 2008 Ksyrium SL with F1 ceramic bearings for sale right after Thanksgiving!*


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

way too cold too ride. took her into my room for the winter...


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*winter f#$king sucks!!!!*

going to get rollers soon i think.....
my bike just stares at me all day.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

I know the title says its winter but its 72 in Az and I just got back from a quick short 10 mile ride on my 2008 Trek Madone 5.2. I just picked up.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

It was balmy 33 this morning. Going home in about an hour will be nice, it is in the high 30s.

Friday never made it out of the 20s with a moderate wind. But it was sunny and dry.
Saturday was frig'n nasty: Sunny but nasty. Teens all day with swirling high winds. Actually sought out shady areas just to stay out of the f'n wind. 
I didn't ride yesterday, Sat. beat me up too much.

Somehow 72 just seems too hot to ride. 

Nice bike Mark...(but cut that steerer)... 

zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

markaz said:


> I know the title says its winter but its 72 in Az and I just got back from a quick short 10 mile ride on my 2008 Trek Madone 5.2. I just picked up.


Use it well! But I'll say this, if it was 72 here in NY and I just picked up my new 5.2, I'd still be out riding it for another 40 or 50 miles!!!

Sure as hell wouldn't be on here after 10 miles posting a pic of my new ride! Get out there and ride, ride, ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

The ride was short because I trying to get the fit right when I get it right then I'll go for 30 or 40 and then I'll cut the extra steerer tube. And thanks. Belive it or not I have all the cold weather riding gear also, it does not get much use until late night rides or Jan or Feb.

Mark


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

72!? I am super jealous! My bike is staying at the end of my bed until I can afford a trainer. Then I will turn it towards my monitors


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

This is one sweet Madone...I wish I could take a spin on this one


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

Jbartmc said:


> Here it is, the bike I road nearly every day, after a car hit me on 11/1/08. Waiting on the insurance from the driver to go Project One.


my god man what were you thinking with the red bar tape


----------

